# Renal Arteriogram with Abdominal Aortogram



## brandyleigh23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Can someone tell me what code/s should be used in this dictated sentence?  This was performed during a LHC.. 



"Abdominal aortogram was performed. We were able to visualize the abdominal aorta, the iliac arteries, and the proximal SFA's. There is no evidence of abdominal aortic aneurysm. There appeared to be some mild renal artery stenosis. This was about 40-50% on the left. The iliac arteries were without any significant disease. Because of this, a right Judkins catheter was placed in the aorta and selective bilateral renal angiograms were performed. 

Both of these renal arteries were without any critical stenosis that require intervention. There was about 30% stenosis on the left.  The iliac arteries themselves were without any significant disease. "



Since this is a Medicare patient, I would use 93458-26 for my LHC along with G0275 and 
G0278 in lieu of 75630-26/59. 

He states the catheter was placed in the aorta...but he states the renals were selective so this confuses me.  36252-59 would be what I would choose if he had dictated bilateral renal catheter placements.

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 12, 2012)

brandyleigh23 said:


> Can someone tell me what code/s should be used in this dictated sentence?  This was performed during a LHC..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Brandy,

Since he states that he selected the renal arteries, I would code the 36252-59 with the LHC.  The aortogram is bundled into the selective renals.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC, R.T. (CV)


----------



## brandyleigh23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Excellent   Thank you Jim!


----------

